# Hog Hunting in Florida



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

A week doesn't go by without me hearing how bad the hogs are destroying property due to the over abundance. Sounds like an oppurtunity.
Does any one know where, or has any one hunted public land in Florida for hogs? I would be interested in leasing private land also.
Thanks for any advise.

Soapfish


----------

